# Litter box...



## Kapahulugirlie (Mar 21, 2012)

I can NOT for the life of me get my hedgie to use the litter box. I have tried putting it in his favorite (poop) corner, leaving old droppings in the litter box. What do you have to do to train the hedgie to use the box instead of the entire container as a lesson in interior decorating with raisin-ets?
The container is a 2' by 3-1/2' plastic Tupperware with liner, not bedding & a corner litter box with yesterdays news & some of his old droppings in it. The cage is cleaned everyday, including the liner & a complete spray down & cleaning of EVERYTHING every other day. Should I try the drop of ammonia in the litter box like they say to do for cats? 
Is it possible my Pudge-bucket is too good for litter boxes & I should just give up & leave him with more running room with the litter box out? :?: 
As a side note he just started quilling, he's been pooping everywhere since the day I brought him home.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Baby's poop non stop!
Where is he pooing now? Everywhere or a set location? Best I can suggest is take the dog training approach, when you see him going to the bathroom, set him in the litter box, etc. (I would avoid ammonia as hedige's noses are really sensitive)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I second what silvercat says. In addition to that, just place all the poop you find outside of the litterbox in the litterbox. That seems to help many people as well


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Also don't give up. Hedgehogs can be stubborn creatures to learn but (as my Annabell keeps showing) are also amazingly smart, when they want to be


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

When I got my Gesso, he was already trained for his litterbox and never went anywhere else. HOWEVER since his old litter was clumping (really bad for male hedgies), I had to switch. I've tried feline fresh and am on yesterdays news now, but nothing. He completely untrained himself and now the litter box is just taking up space. I tried moving his droppings there, and since doing so I've seen him go there once or twice. SO I'm continuing to do so until I find a good fix :/


----------



## Kapahulugirlie (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips!!
I am now trying placing the food bowl & water bowl in the litter box. (I noticed him peeing a super stream once while he was eating) So far so good, I only had two poops to clean up and the liners were completely dry! AH-amazing!!!
So tune it later to see what happen with the food & water being consolidated in the liter box :ugeek:


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Any way you can post a picture of this setup? Gesso pees and poops in his "kitchen" too.


----------

